# Skip got a weasel



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Skip set a weasel box out and was able to connect on a nice long tail weasel here's the pictures


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Skip set a weasel box out and was able to connect on a nice long tail weasel here's the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That welcome note cracked me up. Hilarious!

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice catch and what a warm and deadly welcome..lol..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he’s got a fake fireplace in there with a rat skin rug !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes Skip’s got about 2 dozen of those boxes all done up differently


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Pictures of skip with all his weasel boxes


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome, great setup for a family reunion.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

I love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Skip has a regular weasel hotel going !!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

